# "Stumped" about a board



## Keith (Sep 28, 2014)

I have been asked by one of my biggest critics, and the CFO (chief financial officer) of the family to build her a jewelry box. As you can imagine I am little intimidated by this. But being the team player that I am, I said sure honey, just tell me what you want as far as style and type of wood would you like. That's where it went from great to BOOM! She told me you know a jewelry box, a box to put my jewelry in. I know ya'll see where this is going I'm sure.

The next questions was what type of wood, and yessir, you guessed it, her response was I don't know, just "wood". This is where the whole "Mars-Venus" thing kicked in. I had ideas of some awesome high dollar exotic, and her thinking was just get some wood from Lowe's and build it. I don't think so.

I said all that to say this, I'm looking for suggestions on the type of wood to use. She is a self proclaimed "plain Jane" girl. I've got tons of oak and walnut, but she don't like dark woods and I want it to be more than plain ol oak.

Suggestions needed please, and GO!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 28, 2014)

Curly or birdseye maple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 28, 2014)

@Mike1950 has a ton of nice maple and he made this one from some of his stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 29, 2014)

Maple would be nice. I saw some beautiful calls yesterday on this forum made from sassafras. Really pretty. Gary


----------



## Sprung (Sep 29, 2014)

I would agree with the suggestion for Mike's bigleaf maple - either quilted or curly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks guys- my favorite for jewelry boxes -maple and cherry

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2014)

Your wife may be different, but I've done quite a bit of commission work for women, and most are far more concerned with the color, and if it matches other stuff, than what type of wood it is. Cherry is a nice medium tone, and a joy to work with....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 29, 2014)

"She is a self proclaimed "plain Jane" girl." Kevin, are you sure we're not married to the same woman, that would
be the exact same things my wife would say verbatim!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Your wife may be different, but I've done quite a bit of commission work for women, and most are far more concerned with the color, and if it matches other stuff, than what type of wood it is. Cherry is a nice medium tone, and a joy to work with....



Agree 110%- color has to be right- figure-joinery Etc probably won't matter.
Cherry smells nice also.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2014)

Even "Plain Jane" likes frilly surprises. Points matter  I would follow Mike's lead and use a straight grain wood with a highly figures piece as an inset in the top, front, sides or all of the above. Tiger Maple, Curly Koa, Lace Redwood... Wow factor = points...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Even "Plain Jane" likes frilly surprises. Points matter  I would follow Mike's lead and use a straight grain wood with a highly figures piece as an inset in the top, front, sides or all of the above. Tiger Maple, Curly Koa, Lace Redwood... Wow factor = points...


I don't know. I always find that the points I use up are always greater than or, at best, equal to the points I've accumulated, whether many or just a few!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 29, 2014)

Find a place to put a little aromatic cedar inside; smells the best every time she opens the box. I've got about a third of a box of tongue and groove closet liner aromatic cedar that works great for small projects like that.

And those are some of the prettiest boxes I've seen. Nice work fellas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 30, 2014)

SENC said:


> I don't know. I always find that the points I use up are always greater than or, at best, equal to the points I've accumulated, whether many or just a few!


I consider points the same as making a deposit in the marriage bank. It is so sweet when I have a lot of deposits that add up
to a really nice withdrawal ie; when I need a new tool, or some nice wood, she really can't say much about it then..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 18, 2014)

My solution was to start with colors. What colors does she like and pick a couple that accent each other. I designed (and even started building) a box for my sister that is yellowheart and bloodwood. A fantastic combination that is also unusual enough to garner attention that starts the questions -- "where'd you buy it?" "how can I get one?" etc.

Both of those woods are also extremely "plain" on their own so no complex grains to work with or be "overpowered" by in the final design. There are a lot of similar combinations that would work great.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2014)

Frank, you need to post up pics of that beauty....maybe even a nice lil write up on to...
Hey....a build thread on franks box!!

All in favor ....say eye.

Eye!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2014)

It's unanimous....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Nov 18, 2014)

ripjack, if I ever finish it I will do that. I started it several years ago as part of a thread on Woodworkingtalk. It's sat on my bench since then, getting pushed around to make room for other projects.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 18, 2014)

^ And that's why you have no points with your sister. 

Before I even saw Senc's reply I though the same thing Birdseye or curly maple with maybe some contrasting accents.


----------

